
Do you feel JavaScript devels are pushing too hard to use Node.js everywhere? - signa11
&lt;from this lobste.rs thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lobste.rs&#x2F;s&#x2F;bzjypu&#x2F;do_you_feel_js_developers_are_pushing_bit&gt;<p>When working on projects that have back-end and front-end teams separated and the back-end is not using NodeJS, I often see front-end guys having a “brilliant” idea to add a NodeJS component somewhere in between, either for the “performance scale-up” or “this is so easy and intuitive to do certain things in NodeJS”.<p>In a conventional CRUD, monolith application, adding NodeJS to the backend is actually bringing more harm than good in my opinion:<p><pre><code>   - add another language&#x2F;framework that the back-end team needs to master
   - performance bottleneck is usually not in the webserver. Often the 
     database is the bottleneck
   - maintaining a proxy&#x2F;dispatcher just adds more complexity to handle when errors happen.
</code></pre>
Don’t get me wrong, I like JS as much as other languages. I’m just feeling some JS developers, compared to other languages developers, are pushing a bit too hard to inject their favorite languages everywhere, even that doesn’t make much sense in terms of architecture.<p>Love to hear your thoughts and experiences here.
======
smt88
If this happens on a team, it's not Node (or the front-end devs) who are the
problem.

The problem is a poor team leader who doesn't understand web app architecture
well enough to shoot this idea down.

------
Nextgrid
I see a lot of companies using Node on the backend for no real reason where a
different language would've had frameworks (Rails or Django) that would allow
them to be more productive by taking care of the boilerplate.

I am not sure however that it's the fault of JS developers alone. Usually it's
someone high-up in the company that wants to use a hyped-up, new technology
instead of a "boring" but battle-tested one.

------
dylz
I rarely see this in existing applications. The backend strictly produces an
API and statically serves the frontend. The frontend accesses the API as an
API client.

I don't see people complaining about not enough node in the back, in general -
the only thing I see is having to use node to do prerendering/SSR.

